# Server 2008 R2 print server - allow non domain pc's to print



## barn07 (Apr 26, 2009)

I am wondering how I allow non domain computers to print off of printers on our domain print server. We sometimes have guests who come into the office for meetings and such and would like to print documents to the printer. I would like for them to be able to just right click the printer on the server and click connect and the driver be downloaded. Right now, I have to go fetch the driver from the web, install it, and then add the printer. It seems like such a run around for guests. Right now we have a domain print server on windows server 2008 r2. 

thanks


----------



## Maz_- (Nov 4, 2008)

Install internet printing. Google it plenty of tutorials out there on how to do this.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Usually for guests and contractors you setup a guest wireless network not connected to your lan that has a printer attached. I would not allow these folks on the corp network since you have no idea the state of their laptops.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

For a non-domain computer, open up a browser and type *http://printerservername/printers*, it should give you all the list of the Printers that are shared off and configured in your Print Server. Select the printer that you need to be connected/installed then choose Connect.


----------



## barn07 (Apr 26, 2009)

I am able to access that, but when I go to connect, it asks for a username and password so i type in the correct domain user name and password and it just gives me an error of the arguments are invalid. and then i click okay on that dialog box, and the screen then says the printer driver is unknown. Thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Make sure that the computer that's trying to access the Print Server is using the Server's DNS (Internal DNS).


----------



## barn07 (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes, the non domain computers are getting the DNS Servers. Is there something I'm doing wrong? What I did is setup all of the printers on the 64 bit print server to use the 64 bit drivers. I gave the non domain computer access to those server properties via the security on the print server. I then was able to open up \\printserver from the run command, and open up printers and faxes folder from there, and then right clicked and hit server properties and added the printer. The X86 XP drivers do in fact show up on the print server.

That is how many of the guides were telling me, but is there some missing step?

Thanks.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

It's an option and if it works and able to install the printer driver, that's all it matters. I think that you got it all figured out.:grin:


> That is how many of the guides were telling me, but is there some missing step?


----------

